# Kratom



## Underoath123 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hey guys have any of you ever used kratom? I accidently bought some without knowing all about it, from what I understand it's an opioid but at small doses it's pretty mild and is essentially a stimulant, thinking about using it preworkout.. so what do you guys think should I take it when it comes in and see how I feel or just toss it? I'm 20 btw and I've heard conflicting things about it so don't know what to do


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 20, 2017)

I don't understand, did you trip and fall into a keyboard and hit the 1 click ship button?

I won't touch this stuff until it is a bit more understood


----------



## Yaya (Sep 20, 2017)

No thank you, not in the mood for heroin right now


----------



## Underoath123 (Sep 20, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't understand, did you trip and fall into a keyboard and hit the 1 click ship button?
> 
> I won't touch this stuff until it is a bit more understood


Haha no, I thought it was the same as kava just a different brand name


----------



## Underoath123 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yaya said:


> No thank you, not in the mood for heroin right now


I mean.. it's still legal in my state so it can't be that bad, right..?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 20, 2017)

Mike bell, the guy who made bigger stronger faster swears by it. That guy has fake hips I think it is, and always talks about it but never mentions any specific brands (he's not trying to sell anything lol). I think he just made a post on ig about it helping him hit a deadlift pr that normally would be full of pain for him


although there is some controversy on that guy and some of the things he talks about, so take it with a grain of salt lol


----------



## Underoath123 (Sep 20, 2017)

Itburnstopee said:


> Mike bell, the guy who made bigger stronger faster swears by it. That guy has fake hips I think it is, and always talks about it but never mentions any specific brands (he's not trying to sell anything lol). I think he just made a post on ig about it helping him hit a deadlift pr that normally would be full of pain for him
> 
> 
> although there is some controversy on that guy and some of the things he talks about, so take it with a grain of salt lol


Huh I haven't heard of him, but yea a ton of people on Reddit and YouTube praise it as a life-changing thing.. which is not what I want or need just kinda wanna use it as a substitute for coffee pre workout


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 20, 2017)

Underoath123 said:


> Huh I haven't heard of him, but yea a ton of people on Reddit and YouTube praise it as a life-changing thing.. which is not what I want or need just kinda wanna use it as a substitute for coffee pre workout



Well I don't know much about it other than what's been mentioned in this thread already, but in my opinion nothing beats 2 cups of black coffee for preworkout. I guess give it a shot if that's something people do, but I've only ever heard of it used for pain or opiate addiction


----------



## Underoath123 (Sep 20, 2017)

Itburnstopee said:


> Well I don't know much about it other than what's been mentioned in this thread already, but in my opinion nothing beats 2 cups of black coffee for preworkout. I guess give it a shot if that's something people do, but I've only ever heard of it used for pain or opiate addiction


Right now I drink a small pot of coffee pre workout and it's pretty great, I decided I'm not gonna take it. gonna try to send it back and get a refund, I researched it some more and it honestly sounds really bad, I think I dodged a bullet


----------



## oldsaxon32 (Sep 20, 2017)

Itburnstopee said:


> Well I don't know much about it other than what's been mentioned in this thread already, but in my opinion nothing beats 2 cups of black coffee for preworkout. I guess give it a shot if that's something people do, but I've only ever heard of it used for pain or opiate addiction


Agreed. Strong ass cup of instant Folgers and an aspirin pre, branch chains intra, and protein post.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 20, 2017)

Underoath123 said:


> I mean.. it's still legal in my state so it can't be that bad, right..?



This is sarcasm, right?


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 20, 2017)

Underoath123 said:


> Right now I drink a small pot of coffee pre workout and it's pretty great, I decided I'm not gonna take it. gonna try to send it back and get a refund, I researched it some more and it honestly sounds really bad, I think I dodged a bullet



Good choice


----------



## Underoath123 (Sep 20, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> Good choice


Yea it was sarcasm ha, and Thanks kinda scary how easy it is to get somethin so harmful, especially with so much misinformation


----------



## ironhardempress (Sep 22, 2017)

i sell this in my shop to people that have all sorts of ailments from fibromyalgia to arthritis to PTSD. That said, it is most widely used to help lessen the withdrawals from prescription opioids. It is related to the coffee plant, although it is a large-ish tree (unlike coffee which is a bush) so a little bit will give you energy. Apparently if you take a lot of it, it has a sedating effect. i dont' take it because i don't have any ailments or need for it, but from what i understand it doesn't get you "high", and if you take too much of it, it can make you nauseous. The American Kratom Association has a website where a lot of your questions might be answered.


----------



## Mythos (Sep 22, 2017)

https://www.scientificamerican.com/...an-may-cripple-promising-painkiller-research/ 
I typed up a bigger response but it got deleted when i switched windows..massive waste of time. 
Basically, 
I use it, weekends only, moderate doses. I like it. I use it in protein before bike rides or road trips. 

It's the powdered leaf of a tree that grows in Southeast Asia, a tree in the coffee plant family. 

 It's been used there for a long time as a mild stimulant and to combat opioid addiction. It's still widely used there today. 

It hasn't been studied too well, but many people use it in the west, asia and have used it in SEA for centuries and people aren't exactly dropping dead or sprouting second heads. Serious recorded incidents are in cases where people mix it with a bunch of other drugs or take insane amounts of it. You can't have a respiratory OD from it because the one opioid receptor it works on doesn't affect RR. 

The way i use it, i haven't experienced any issues. Been using it here and there for a couple years. Because of it I drink a ton less than i used to which has helped my health considerably.

I'm not saying it's 100% safe or that everyone should use it..caution is good..but kratom is definitely not some research chemical analogue or some obscure herbal extract. It has a long history of use in humans without health epidemics. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4657101/


----------



## Mythos (Sep 22, 2017)

Underoath123 said:


> Haha no, I thought it was the same as kava just a different brand name



Dude..kava is wayy more dangerous than kratom. Look up how it causes massive liver failure in some people. That's some scary shit...


----------



## Caballero (Oct 5, 2017)

Op...

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.ask...dana-s-death-ruled-a-kratom-overdose.html?amp


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 5, 2017)

....what's pillar say about this.


----------



## Mythos (Oct 5, 2017)

http://speciosa.org/8-factor-analysis-of-kratom-performed-by-dr-hennigfield-submitted-the-deafda/

This analysis is part of the reason that the DEA decided not to schedule kratom. It goes on and on, but if you read a few pages starting from page 15 you'll get the idea. Here's a few paragraphs. 


" _Placement of kratom in the CSA is not warranted from a public health perspective and is more likely to cause public health problems that do not presently exist.
2)  Kratom consumption has not emerged as a public health or medical problem for adults or children despite more than two decades of rapidly increasing consumption by millions of Americans served by approximately 10,000 vendors. Specifically, among the 3-4 publicly documented deaths that have ever been suspected to possibly have involved the consumption of kratom, none have been shown to merit designation as a kratom overdose death and all have involved either other substances or physical or mental health conditions that may have been the primary causes of, or significant contributors to, the death.
Remarkably, no deaths, serious adverse effects, or emergency department exposures have been reported in children. It is important to understand that this conclusion does not mean that such events have never or will never occur, but the signal for a public health problem associated with kratom marketing and consumption is very weak."

The foregoing is consistent with the pharmacology of kratom and more specifically its alkaloids (MG and 7-OH-MG), which produce mixed pharmacological effects that are generally mild and caffeine stimulant-like at lower dosages. Consumption does not typically interfere with work or social activities and commitments, and in fact kratom is widely reported in the US, as in Southeast Asia, to contribute to work productivity, quality of life, and social relationships."_

Just to be clear, i think using things like synthetic pot analogues is insane, and i also recognize the dangers that can exist in 'herbal remedies'..(hell i don't even smoke weed and i rarely drink anymore.) But let's get real here.. Kratom is just a tree leaf that has been used by millions of people for hundreds of years in almost the exact same capacity as coffee.

The other night i was in a 20 minute battle with 5 other staff to subdue a incoherent and flailing 220lb alcohol withdrawal patient long enough for doctors to medically paralyze him...and the guy is a functional alcoholic who probably makes 3 times what i do and was fine 2 days ago. This is not at all uncommon. People die horrific deaths from alcohol withdrawal every day, and a lot of em don't even see it coming. This is reality. People having even moderately adverse reactions to kratom is not a thing...much less anything like what alcohol, benadryl, tylenol pm can and does do to people every day.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 5, 2017)

All this sounds like russian drugs,
Like that shxt krokodil.....that eats away at your flesh and turns into a zombie


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 5, 2017)

Maybe this'll turn you into a superhero zombie and you'll only eat the flesh of bad guys


----------



## Grejbgik (Oct 21, 2017)

Thats too funny i calk bulshitt


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 22, 2017)

Still waiting for pillar


----------



## Caballero (Oct 22, 2017)

Grejbgik said:


> Thats too funny i calk bulshitt



Thank you for your informed opinion....smh


----------



## Nattydread (Oct 23, 2017)

Kratom does help with the aches and pains we develop in this sport. But then again so does Advil. 
Ive tried kratom at small doses and will again. I recomend you and everyone stay away from the resins that are made from kratom. I got some a while back and tried a very small amount and felt like shit. Nausea,head spinning and blurry vision the next day. Nothing like the regular kratom. Hope this helps


----------

